

Edward Snowden leaves Moscow airport - Roonerelli
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/aug/01/edward-snowden-leaves-moscow-airport-live

======
tomrod
Great. I hope he got refugee status. That will make his life hopefully a
little less prison-centric.

Now, what was that conversation we were having again, something something
national security and overreaching?

~~~
falk
AP is reporting he was granted asylum for one year.

[https://twitter.com/AP/status/362910831836532736](https://twitter.com/AP/status/362910831836532736)

------
superconductor
One less worry to burden my mind. Congratulations Mr.Snowden. Stay safe.

